# Chinook Hops



## big d (23/8/03)

chinook hops in a previous posting were descibed by king
of the harpies as FUNKY.
hope you read this mr harpie as im curious as to the meaning behind this description.

cheers
big d


----------



## Linz (23/8/03)

bigd,
All the reading material I have regards Chinook hops as a bittering hop. Ranging in the low to mid teens in AAU%. All say it has a strong resinous aroma used for strong bittering ability. Aromas listed from heavy grapefriut to distinct piney aroma..Yuch a beer that tastes like pine-o-clean.
I suspect that it may be similar to pride of ringwood hops. excellent bittering hop but keep it below 20IBU's if you want a nice flavour from it.

Just my thoughts not from my experience, I have had others tell me about the P.O.R hops. Hope it helps


----------



## big d (23/8/03)

i know jayse has a few brews going at the moment with chinook.just waiting for results.
thanks for the reply linz.
pine o clean is not my thing.
hope its better than that

cheers
big d


----------



## Jazman (23/8/03)

bdd


----------

